# The History of the New Synapse



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is pretty cool piece that provides a unique look inside the inner workings of a top flight design team:

Cannondale Synapse regenerated - BikeRadar USA


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

threebikes said:


> Thanks for posting this.


No problem, I really enjoyed it as well.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

A. Disc brakes only. 

B. Pukey colors. 

C. BB30A. 

D. Not for me.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> A. Disc brakes only.
> 
> B. Pukey colors.
> 
> ...


It's not disc brake only in the U.S.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There is one Hi Mod non disc version and four non Hi Mod versions without discs. I like the red and black 105 version personally.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

The only non-disc aluminum Synapse is the Sora and it is BUTT UGLY!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> The only non-disc aluminum Synapse is the I Sora and it is BUTT UGLY!


Then don't get it man. It's really that simple. 

Are you looking for carbon or aluminum bike because I am looking at the carbon bikes and assumed you were too. They have a carbon black and white Tiagra version that is decent looking. I haven't looked at the alloy Synapse bikes so I don't know what they have to offer to be honest.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Then don't get it man. It's pretty simple really.
> 
> Are you looking for carbon or aluminum bike because I am looking at the carbon bikes and assumed you were too.


 The last good looking Synapse was the 2014 Synapse Tiagra. I've tried to find one, to no avail. Yes, aluminum.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> The last good looking Synapse was the 2014 Synapse Tiagra. I've tried to find one, to no avail. Yes, aluminum.


To each his own. I really like the look of and the tube shapes on the new carbon Synapse, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder... Again, I am not in the market for another alloy bike, so I can't really comment on the alloy Synapse because I haven't looked at them. Check out the carbon Tiagra version, or the Defy, Roubaix, Solace, or Domane, etc. Maybe you can find what you are looking for there.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> A. Disc brakes only.
> 
> B. Pukey colors.
> 
> ...




Glad I got my Synapse Carbon 5 105 in 2014.

A) Great responsive rim brakes. 

B) Nice stealth BBQ color. 

C) No problems with BB30A. 

D) Nice laterally stiff confidence inspiring frame. 

E) Best bike I've owned yet. Definitely for me.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I went to the LBS yesterday and checked the 105 version. I thought it was rather good looking. It has a very pleasing geometry to it and it is Uber comfy! Couldn't do much of a test as it was raining it's butt off! I did not like that you could not get sram until you hit the Hi mod red at $7460. Was told that may change next year. Will wait and see. I am a sram guy and don't know if i want to go shimano. If the price was right I could do it. 

Merry Christmas you guys!
Bill


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

fishboy316 said:


> I went to the LBS yesterday and checked the 105 version. I thought it was rather good looking. It has a very pleasing geometry to it and it is Uber comfy! Couldn't do much of a test as it was raining it's butt off! I did not like that you could not get sram until you hit the Hi mod red at $7460. Was told that may change next year. Will wait and see. I am a sram guy and don't know if i want to go shimano. If the price was right I could do it.
> 
> Merry Christmas you guys!
> Bill


Enjoy your holidays as well man. I know some people have bought a bike with a groupset they didn't want, sold it separately here or on eBay, etc. and then purchased the group they really want separately without spending too much more. Sometimes shops will help you get the bike with the drivetrain you want for a small price markup as well because they have stuff in stock. There are ways to get there if you really want to.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Glad I got my Synapse Carbon 5 105 in 2014.
> 
> A) Great responsive rim brakes.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Just got home from another trip to the LBS. The Synapse is out for me. It's a great bike, just not what I am looking for. I am definitely going with the 2016 Supersix Evo Hi Mod as the companion to my Caad10. The price is just too good for what you get.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

SundayNiagara said:


> A. Disc brakes only.
> 
> B. Pukey colors.
> 
> ...




i hope this isn't the direction the big-name bike builders are going, meaning caliper brakes means cheaper frame and component group. just because i want caliper brakes doesn't mean i want sora or tiagra, i might want ultegra or dura ace.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't view the video. I get an error message that says "The video cannot be found. It may have been removed from the server. HTTP 404

Any other way I can view it?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Peter P. said:


> I can't view the video. I get an error message that says "The video cannot be found. It may have been removed from the server. HTTP 404
> 
> Any other way I can view it?


It still works for me. I would just google Synapse Regenerated Bikeradar or something like that. You should be able to find it pretty easily.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> i hope this isn't the direction the big-name bike builders are going, meaning caliper brakes means cheaper frame and component group. just because i want caliper brakes doesn't mean i want sora or tiagra, i might want ultegra or dura ace.


I don't think so. Like I explained above there is one Hi Mod with Dur Ace in the current lineup, two non Hi Mod Ultegra models, and one 105 all with rim brakes. Lots of options still exist for most tastes and preferences.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Just got home from another trip to the LBS. The Synapse is out for me. It's a great bike, just not what I am looking for. I am definitely going with the 2016 Supersix Evo Hi Mod as the companion to my Caad10. The price is just oo good for what you get.


The EVO is a great bike but will it be different enough from the cAAD10?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> The EVO is a great bike but will it be different enough from the cAAD10?


Your question is a good one. That was my initial concern as well Donn and it's something I have been going back and forth on to be honest. On paper, the Synapse and the Caad10 are the perfect pairing: a stiff race and crit machine and a well rounded all day endurance race bike. 

I really like the Synapse, but I feel like if I am honest with myself, I don't really want endurance race bike yet. I keep liking them in theory, but not in reality. They typically come in heavier and less aero without a whole bunch of upside when compared to a bike like the new SS Evo Hi Mod. Which is what I think I really want: a much lighter, more aero, smoother Caad10/race bike I can ride all day long and which won't be a liability on sprints or climbs at all. The new SS Evo has room for wider tires (28) just like the Synapse, is one of the lightest bikes out there, is more aero, has a reputation for handling and riding like a dream, and yet it is still relatively affordable. The Caad could then be my crit, bad weather, trainer/Zwift, backup race bike. 

I am pretty sure that's the way I want to go, but I may give a rim brake Synapse one more ride to make sure. I guess the Synapse just didn't feel racy enough when I tried it this time, it felt a little heavy on the climbs too, but it was a disc equipped model....

Maybe a Synapse Hi Mod could be the perfect compromise. Thoughts?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Some thoughts:

Trek520, I don't think rim brakes on road bikes are going away any time soon. Disc brakes will fit a consumer niche, but add some weight which will turn them off to the large weight weenie crowd as well as the rest of us who find them simply unnecessary. Given that most new mountain bikes are now disc, but they actually serve a useful purpose there.

Rashadabd, it sounds like the EVO is your bike. Go with what feels good. The Synapse was what felt best for me, but remember, I'm an older guy, not that flexible and have a few neck issues, so the more upright position works for me. If you like the more aggressive racy aero position, there is no reason to pretend to like the Synapse. I believe the tire clearances are the same, but check this carefully if you think you will want to mount 28mm tires. As far as the Hi-Mod, that will save you about 2 lbs., but has no other advantages or disadvantages.

Fishboy, it's interesting that last year, every other bike was a SRAM set, this year, they are all Shimano. Personally, I'm a Shimano guy, but I understand some may want SRAM. I can only guess Shimano probably gave Cannondale a better deal on bulk sales of groupsets for the 2016 model year.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> Trek520, I don't think rim brakes on road bikes are going away any time soon. Disc brakes will fit a consumer niche, but add some weight which will turn them off to the large weight weenie crowd as well as the rest of us who find them simply unnecessary. Given that most new mountain bikes are now disc, but they actually serve a useful purpose there.
> 
> ...


Thank you the advice Lombard, I think I am with ya on my options. I am no spring chicken either (42 in a week or so) and I definitely have my aches and pains, but I stll think the Evo is the bike for me (it's the one that excites me anyway). Reviews like this one from another "mature" cyclist like us provide me with a degree of comfort in my choice: Road Bike Action | First Ride: 2016 Cannondale SuperSix Evo


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes I believe you may be correct on the reason! It is after all the dollar that matters! Cheaper means more sold. The 2 are not all that different after all. I just have Sram on all my bikes and do like the double tap. I guess in reality I would be fine with Shimano, Meh. My daughter has a DA 7950 groupset she has given me for my Cervelo. She has gone to 11speed 9000. I have yet to change it over as I am afraid I won't like it as much as the sram rival that is on it currently. I guess I could try it and see, would also find out if I like shimano more than I used to now that I have a few years under my belt. Don't know that I will gain much as the sram works great. It is dialed in perfect now that I found that I needed a new hanger on the rear yesterday. Got it replaced and straightened and the thing is perfect. Didn't realize it was out of wack so bad. One of the screw holes was stripped out. Must have been that way from the beginning as up untill yesterday I had not touched the thing. It had about 1/32 of play both ways. Bad JUJU!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I am no spring chicken either (42 in a week or so).....


Young whipper snapper!  



Rashadabd said:


> Reviews like this one from another "mature" cyclist like us provide me with a degree of comfort in my choice: Road Bike Action | First Ride: 2016 Cannondale SuperSix Evo


The stealth black looks really nice. So does the red, but I would be afraid that one would be a thief magnet.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Young whipper snapper!
> 
> 
> 
> The stealth black looks really nice. So does the red, but I would be afraid that one would be a thief magnet.


Lol! I like both of paint schemes you do, but both are out of my price range. It's down to the silver and black team frameset or one of the Ultegra versions for me. Here's a better look and the build weights stock:

2016 Cannondale SuperSix EVO & CAAD12 road bike lineup – Actual Weights


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Lol! I like both of paint schemes you do, but both are out of my price range. It's down to the silver and black team frameset or one of the Ultegra versions for me. Here's a better look and the build weights stock:
> 
> 2016 Cannondale SuperSix EVO & CAAD12 road bike lineup – Actual Weights


IMO, silver is just boring. The Ultegra 3 is available in a nice stealth black. The Ultegra 4 in BBQ looks good too, but the white handlebar tape would have to go! Not crazy about the white stripe, but I could live with it. The 105 version looks good too in the "green" option, but it's really mostly black with a discreet green stripe that doesn't look bad at all. And the Tiagra has the same BBQ color as the Ultegra 4, but without the hideous white handlebar tape.

http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bike/ProductFamily?id=4b6987a4-968e-4016-8156-95582340b7db 

One thing I just noticed is that the EVO has a 52/36 crankset rather than the typical compact 50/34. If you do lots of hills, you may want to see if you can have the bike shop swap out the cassette for an 11-32T. You will need a longer cage derailleur too. They shouldn't charge that much for this option as they can sell the other components as new takeoffs.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> IMO, silver is just boring. The Ultegra 3 is available in a nice stealth black. The Ultegra 4 in BBQ looks good too, but the white handlebar tape would have to go! Not crazy about the white stripe, but I could live with it. The 105 version looks good too in the "green" option, but it's really mostly black with a discreet green stripe that doesn't look bad at all. And the Tiagra has the same BBQ color as the Ultegra 4, but without the hideous white handlebar tape.
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bike/ProductFamily?id=4b6987a4-968e-4016-8156-95582340b7db


For the Hi Mod versions, the frameset only comes in the silver unfortunately. The Ultegra model comes in green and black or a kind of purpleish blue with red highlights that I actually kind of dig for some reason. I think it would pop with a stealth cockpit, black or red saddle, and stealth black carbon wheels (my wife and oldest daughter disagree fwiw. The black and green Ultegra version has the most votes here). Those are my options right now, but I like the Dura Ace colorways better, just not enough to pay $1000+ more.... 

http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bike/ProductFamily?Id=9e0382fc-e3f9-4c61-9599-3aafb7a863b4

2016 Cannondale Super Six Evo Hi-MOD - Pedal Room

These two articles give a decent idea of what the weight is for the Synapse for those that are interested:

Review: Cannondale Synapse Carbon Ultegra Disc | road.cc

Review: Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra road bike | road.cc


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The rim brake Synapse really isn't that bad on the weight in IMO. It's like 17lbs with stock wheels, so you are essentially one wheel change away from pretty good weight on a non Hi Mod Version. Change a couple of components (crankset, etc.) and you could be in really good shape. You probably lose another .25-.50lbs by going Hi Mod if that matters to anyone's inner weight weenie. The framesets for the SS Evo Hi Mod and Synapse Hi Mod are virtually the same price at a couple of hundred bucks over $2000.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> IMO, silver is just boring. The Ultegra 3 is available in a nice stealth black. The Ultegra 4 in BBQ looks good too, but the white handlebar tape would have to go! Not crazy about the white stripe, but I could live with it. The 105 version looks good too in the "green" option, but it's really mostly black with a discreet green stripe that doesn't look bad at all. And the Tiagra has the same BBQ color as the Ultegra 4, but without the hideous white handlebar tape.
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bike/ProductFamily?id=4b6987a4-968e-4016-8156-95582340b7db
> 
> One thing I just noticed is that the EVO has a 52/36 crankset rather than the typical compact 50/34. If you do lots of hills, you may want to see if you can have the bike shop swap out the cassette for an 11-32T. You will need a longer cage derailleur too. They shouldn't charge that much for this option as they can sell the other components as new takeoffs.


Thanks! I will look into it, but I think I have found a home in the 52/36-11/28 combo. I am able to hold my own on most climbs there, but still have enough room to attack on the flats and descents as well.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Your question is a good one. That was my initial concern as well Donn and it's something I have been going back and forth on to be honest. On paper, the Synapse and the Caad10 are the perfect pairing: a stiff race and crit machine and a well rounded all day endurance race bike.
> 
> I really like the Synapse, but I feel like if I am honest with myself, I don't really want endurance race bike yet. I keep liking them in theory, but not in reality. They typically come in heavier and less aero without a whole bunch of upside when compared to a bike like the new SS Evo Hi Mod. Which is what I think I really want: a much lighter, more aero, smoother Caad10/race bike I can ride all day long and which won't be a liability on sprints or climbs at all. The new SS Evo has room for wider tires (28) just like the Synapse, is one of the lightest bikes out there, is more aero, has a reputation for handling and riding like a dream, and yet it is still relatively affordable. The Caad could then be my crit, bad weather, trainer/Zwift, backup race bike.
> 
> ...


there is nothing wrong with having two race bikes. I do all of my century rides on a dogma 65.1 which is pretty racy but still comfy. My CAAD10 is primarily for trainer duty but it gets buzy after 60 miles or so. The main thing that sold me on a synapse was having disc brakes for rain/winter rides. I don't want to do a century ride with lot of hills with carbon wheels and rim brakes if it is raining. the synapse does feel much racier with lighter wheels and 25mm tires than with the stock 28s. I went with a non highmod.....I am not a weight weeny at all and it is a very limited use bike for me. You really can't go wrong either way....but if you ride in bad weather the ultegra disc brakes are phenomenal....so good I have not put campy on the bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> there is nothing wrong with having two race bikes. I do all of my century rides on a dogma 65.1 which is pretty racy but still comfy. My CAAD10 is primarily for trainer duty but it gets buzy after 60 miles or so. The main thing that sold me on a synapse was having disc brakes for rain/winter rides. I don't want to do a century ride with lot of hills with carbon wheels and rim brakes if it is raining. the synapse does feel much racier with lighter wheels and 25mm tires than with the stock 28s. I went with a non highmod.....I am not a weight weeny at all and it is a very limited use bike for me. You really can't go wrong either way....but if you ride in bad weather the ultegra disc brakes are phenomenal....so good I have not put campy on the bike.


Thanks for getting back to me on this. It does rain quite a bit here, but I doubt I will be out on the road climbing when it does. The drivers just aren't used to sharing the roads with cyclists yet in most of the south and when the visibility gets poor it's a recipe for disaster. I plan to stick to the flatter bike paths and trainer with Zwift on bad weather days, so I will probably pass on a disc equipped bike for now (at least until they have a clear axle standard, lighten them up a bit, and equip all/most race bikes with them). 

I am focused on building the Caad up right now (ordered more parts tonight), but I am still feeling pretty good about the Supersix Evo Hi Mod as the next purchase given the value and positive feedback I keep hearing. The new Bianchi Specialissima, Orbea Orca, Specialized Tarmac, and Trek Madone also call out to me every once in a while, but there's such a price jump that I keep coming back to the Evo. We'll see where I am late spring or summer.


----------

